# [gelöst] Umstieg von Ubuntu auf Gentoo

## VincentVale

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen bezüglich Gentoo und meinem Umstieg dort hin.

Und zwar normalerweise komme ich aus der Welt von Ubuntu und dort wird einem ja alles wie einem Zuckerkind hinterhergeblasen was man brauch seien es nun Plugins oder Treiber. Da ich mich aber ein bisschen mehr an Linux wagen will als Ubuntu nur installieren ausmüllen und nutzen dachte ich mir ich Steige auf Gentoo um.

Nun zu meinen Fragen...

1: Ich besitze ein Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 von Microsoft welches bis zum laden des Kernels der Minimal.iso sauber läuft. Da diese Tastatur USB ist läd der Kernel den nötigen Treiber oder so wohl nicht. Gibt es einen Weg mit dem Treiber zu starten.

2. Könnte ich Gentoo auch in einer Virtuellen Maschine einrichten und dann irgendwie auf die Festplatte portieren, falls man den Treiber nicht laden kann?

So vielen dank schonmal und einen Angenehmen Tag wünsch ich euch noch.  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo VincentVale

 *VincentVale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1: Ich besitze ein Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 von Microsoft welches bis zum laden des Kernels der Minimal.iso sauber läuft. Da diese Tastatur USB ist läd der Kernel den nötigen Treiber oder so wohl nicht. Gibt es einen Weg mit dem Treiber zu starten.
> 
> 2. Könnte ich Gentoo auch in einer Virtuellen Maschine einrichten und dann irgendwie auf die Festplatte portieren, falls man den Treiber nicht laden kann?
> ...

 

Prinzipiell kannst du JEDES Linux nehmen um Gentoo zu installieren und bist nicht auf die Minimal ISO angewiesen. Wenn du z.B. mit der aktuellsten Knoppix keine Probleme hast mit deinem Keyboard, verwendest du einfach dieses.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## VincentVale

Wow das ging schnell...Danke schonmal für die Antwort

d.h. ich könnte die Knoppix Live CD rein hauen und Gentoo von dort aus Kompilieren?

Müsste also nur den Stage x Tarball dann auf die Platte bringen, den Kernel und so einstellen und dann sollte es laufen... verstehe ich dich da richtig?

Edit: Ah habs schon herausgefunden http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml Danke nochmals, werde mich heute Abend daran machen...

----------

## franzf

Du solltest aber unbedingt beachten, dass dein Installationsmedium mit dem zu installierenden Gentoo "kompatibel" ist.

Möchtest du ein 64-Bit-Gentoo, kommst du mit Knoppix (=32Bit) nicht weit. Da brauchst du ne 64Bit-Livecd.

Aber prinzipiell geht das auch mit Ubuntu  :Wink: 

AFAIR waren die letzten *Buntu-Installationscds doch auch live nutzbar. Wenn du die nocht hast (und die war 64Bit) kannst du die auch ohne weiteres verwenden.

----------

## VincentVale

Ne ich bleibe bei meinem 32 Bit... könnte zwar 64 nutzen aber nur mit 2GB Ram sehe ich da keinen nutzen drin...

Sind die Befehle eigentlich genauso auf einer Live CD von Buntu? also mit  

```
emerge --sync
```

oder brauch ich da andere?

Der BuntuKernel erkennt ja meine Hardware usw. alles funktioniert da dann auch 

```
genkernel?
```

----------

## franzf

Ubuntu kennt kein emerge. Das braucht es auch nicht, das machst du erst nach dem chroot.

Aber das steht alles in der Doku  :Wink: 

----------

## VincentVale

Alles klar dann werde ich mich heute Abend mit dem Buntu LiveSystem, dem Aktuellen Stage3 Tarball und der Doku hinsetzen (wenn meine Freundin mir die Zeit lässt *hoff*)   :Very Happy: 

danke nochmal

----------

## cryptosteve

Viel Erfolg. 

Der Hauptvorteil an einer vernünftigen LiveCD ist halt, dass Du in der Zwischenzeit komfortabel in einem Browser die Doku lesen kannst - das geht zwar auch auf der Konsole via lynx, aber »bequem« ist was anderes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Thott Chif

Also ich habe vorgestern mein Gentoosystem mit meinem laufenden Ubuntu daneben installiert, hat wund

erbar funktioniert. Geht aber nur wenn du Ubuntu nicht durch Gentoo ersetzen willst.

----------

## cryptosteve

Aeh, wieso? Wie meinst Du das?

----------

## VincentVale

Denke er meint das du mit einem vn deiner Platte laufenden Ubuntu - Gentoo nicht einfach drüber bügeln kannst....

naja bin gestern noch nicht dazu gekommen Buntu gegen Gentoo zu tauschen... Wird wohl dann heute erst soweit sein.

----------

## cryptosteve

Achso ... ja, man kann das aktuell von der Platte laufende System nicht on-the-fly ersetzen. Ja .. danke. Habs heute morgen irgendwie nicht geblickt.  :Smile: 

----------

## VincentVale

Macht ja nichts...

Gott... ich brauch Linux auf arbeit das ist echt unmöglich...

----------

